# A few shots from the Speedway/Flat track races



## Fox_Racing_Guy

This is the 1 form of motorcycle racing that I don't participate in myself but I enjoy being a spectator of these events.


----------



## Jeff Canes

good action shots, IMO a little cropping would help with both #s 2 & 3


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Thank you for the comments and I agree, this is a new camera to me and I'm still getting the hang of it.


----------



## KmH

Where were they racing Speedway bikes? In Ohio?


----------



## polymoog

Nice work  As Jeff said, some cropping would help, eg take the yellow bike out of the far right of the second pic. Nice pans otherwise


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

KmH said:


> Where were they racing Speedway bikes? In Ohio?



Stark Co fair grounds, Canton, Ohio


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Here is my other money eating hobby, high powered model rockets. These things are extremely challenging to photograph leaving the launch pad but here is what I got today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











And a little retouching of 1 of my bike pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 more for the Hell of it


----------



## Jim Stafford

Looks like you are having fun, nice captures.  I think your crop may look better if you leave room in front for then to drive into.  The last one's angle is nice becouse it lets you see into the helmet.


----------



## Mtalicarox

Nice pics man.


----------



## KmH

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were they racing Speedway bikes? In Ohio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stark Co fair grounds, Canton, Ohio
Click to expand...

How often do they race?


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

KmH said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were they racing Speedway bikes? In Ohio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stark Co fair grounds, Canton, Ohio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do they race?
Click to expand...


1 time a year here in Canton on Memorial day weekend, they have raced here now for the past 7 years and I have attended all of them. It's a half mile track so the speeds are pretty decent and the seem to get more and more competitors every year. HOME is the site with all the info.
This 6 year old little girl had this same smile on her face each time she came by, she was holding it WFO all the way around to.


----------



## KmH

There was a time in Los Angeles that they raced Speedway weekly. The track (Ascot Park) no longer exists. It moved to Orange County Fairgrounds for a while. Some of the guys got good enough to race in Europe where it's much more popular. In some parts of Europe it's a mainstream motorsport and the top riders are household names and make big money.

It's exciting racing, watching or doing, and I miss it. Sprint kart racing (short paved road courses) comes close but...............

Thanks for the images and the info.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

KmH said:


> There was a time in Los Angeles that they raced Speedway weekly. The track (Ascot Park) no longer exists. It moved to Orange County Fairgrounds for a while. Some of the guys got good enough to race in Europe where it's much more popular. In some parts of Europe it's a mainstream motorsport and the top riders are household names and make big money.
> 
> It's exciting racing, watching or doing, and I miss it. Sprint kart racing (short paved road courses) comes close but...............
> 
> Thanks for the images and the info.



Yep, I was very familiar with Ascot park, lived in CA at the time it was closed (I'm 41) and I sure do miss the times when they raced on a regular schedule around here. My favorite TV show as a child was "CHiPs" and the Penhalls had roles on the show, in the closing years there was a few episodes showing them racing. I even have a 82 Honda FT500 Ascot in my own collection of bikes.


----------

